# Sunset Kings Lake



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

We are going to go over for a couple of days and take the boat. Looking for any tips on best part of lake to fish and rigging. Probably will do mostly pan fishing.Seems like a hard place to get much info about. I know the place is full of stumps but other than that, not much info around. Please post or PM with any suggestions or reports good or bad.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have fished King Lake many many times, for bass my best is around the island to the east and by the spillway. Crappie in the middle by the Resort. Catfish and bream anywhere there is cover.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Sequoiha said:


> I have fished King Lake many many times, for bass my best is around the island to the east and by the spillway. Crappie in the middle by the Resort. Catfish and bream anywhere there is cover.


Thanks Kenny. All Info is appreciated! I gota get away from these flooding rivers. Just been a mess all spring!:notworthy:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Lightly weighted Texas rig Zoom U-tail worm in green with red fleck has been my best producer out there the couple times I have been. I did not find any big bass, but caught a handful of small ones. If you run a gas engine, don't run above idle speed and keep it set to be able to kick out when you hit stumps.... and you will.... 

Good luck!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Watch for stumps


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only fished it once....going over there this afternoon to look at a piece of property on the water.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Only fished it once....going over there this afternoon to look at a piece of property on the water.


You might want to check on the weed situation, especially during the summer. About 8 or 10 years ago the KingLake homeowners (a few) got together and purchased several hundred grass eating carp to help control the weeds. I know those things will grow to 20 lbs. +. I rarely go out there so don't know the results.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fishwalton said:


> You might want to check on the weed situation, especially during the summer. About 8 or 10 years ago the KingLake homeowners (a few) got together and purchased several hundred grass eating carp to help control the weeds. I know those things will grow to 20 lbs. +. I rarely go out there so don't know the results.


We were camping at the Kings Lake Resort that time I met ya at Wallyworld. Me and Logan fished both and didn't do too bad w/ bass. Weeds weren't too bad. I can't remember which lake is which....or if both sides are the same???


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

fishwalton said:


> You might want to check on the weed situation, especially during the summer. About 8 or 10 years ago the KingLake homeowners (a few) got together and purchased several hundred grass eating carp to help control the weeds. I know those things will grow to 20 lbs. +. I rarely go out there so don't know the results.


Thanks... maybe someone will chime in or Jason can get a good looksee this afternoon.

Sam


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prowler said:


> Thanks... maybe someone will chime in or Jason can get a good looksee this afternoon.
> 
> Sam


Are you staying at the campground? If so there are 2 boat launches (1 fer each lake. It's a nice campground with great bathhouses and community room. When we stayed there, I caught more fish from the docks then the boat....there are lillys and grass close to shore, but very fishable.


----------



## Prowler (Apr 26, 2011)

Jason...We have reservations for a Cabin at the other campground on the north end of the lake.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Prowler said:


> Jason...We have reservations for a Cabin at the other campground on the north end of the lake.


I didn't get a good look at the lake, where I was the water looked clear... I was too busy waiting fer folks to come outta the woods w/ shotguns!!! Property we checked out is gonna need ALOT of work so we'll see. Keep us posted on your results on the lake!


----------

